# Clog hog



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.cloghog.com/sewer-jetter-drain-cleaners.html

Has anyone ever used this clog hog? It's supposed to only cost around $150 for the hose, and you just connect it to your power washer, and you have a jetter. Was just wondering if anyone has used it, and if so, how does it compare to a $5000 jetter. http://www.cloghog.com/sewer-jetter-drain-cleaners.html


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I see you are new here. Let me point you to a little neat thing that most forums have. Its called "Search" its a button you click up top next to Quick Links and New Posts. There has been many threads started about this product. Here is a thread already started on this. There are plenty other threads as well 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/clog-hog-17289/


IMHO it is junk, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Very helpful


----------

